# SE Exam Scoring Workshop



## dussbucs

Starts today.  Screen shot below from the recently released NCEES newsletter:  http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Licensure-Exchange_December-2016.pdf

If history repeats itself, NCEES could release results next Friday, December 9th.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## NMStruc

Interesting. Anyone who has passed chime in on how long it usually takes to release results to the states once these sessions are over?


----------



## Lukus

The last two cycles it has been the Friday following the grading workshop.  So look for results Friday the 9th.


----------



## NMStruc

Great, thanks Lukus.


----------



## bassplayer45

When i found out I passed last October the results came to me the following Friday, around noon. I know some states came out the Thursday before late, like around 6 at night. I think Kentucky and some of those release a little earlier.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Looks like PE results are in the process of being released, AL is out. Maybe SE results will be coming soon.


----------



## David Connor SE

Usually it takes another week or so to get out SE exam scores, although it seems like that last few times the results have been coming earlier.  Process is getting streamlined.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

I was looking at the Spring test date to release date and it was 7 weeks to the day, so I'm assuming Next Friday, the 16th.


----------



## crammer

Civil results are out.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yep, haven't heard back from any SE candidates yet but will definitely post if I hear from them.


----------



## dussbucs

http://ncees.org/news/

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## dussbucs

And from the NCEES home page.  Hopefully "soon" equals today.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## NMStruc

Was hoping we would hear something today.


----------



## Lukus

me too.  They released both the PE and SE on the same Friday last December.


----------



## jcapozzola

Same. Lost hope for today but hopefully Monday.


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah, I was a bit surprised that NCEES did not release both the PE and SE results to state boards on the same day.  They have been doing that the last few exam administrations.


----------



## Lukus

I haven't lost hope.  It's 4pm CST roughly.  I got my Lateral results in April at 3:30 ish on a Friday.


----------



## Lukus

Lukus said:


> I haven't lost hope.  It's 4pm CST roughly.  I got my Lateral results in April at 3:30 ish on a Friday.


*from April


----------



## NMStruc

End of the week and late in the day makes sense. Lets people digest the information over the weekend. Having results next week seems to be worst case. I took it in KS and they have yet to release the PE results so I may still get mine later.


----------



## dussbucs

dussbucs said:


> Yeah, I was a bit surprised that NCEES did not release both the PE and SE results to state boards on the same day.  They have been doing that the last few exam administrations.


Correction: Looks like both PE and SE were released on same day the last 2 times for October.  I went back through the archived NCEES "news" posts:


*Exam Date*


*PE*


*SE*


April 2016


5/19/16


6/10/16


October 2015


12/11/15


April 2015


5/21/15


6/11/15


October 2014


12/14/14


April 2014


5/20/14


6/17/14


October 2013


???


12/16/13


April 2013


5/22/13


6/13/13


----------



## Lukus

So my state board is closed yesterday and today for renovations ( no joke) but they are answering emails.  The rep responded to my email and said she asked NCEES to release my results and to log-in and see.  But NCEES still says pending.  So this leaves two options:

1.  She was thinking PE

2.  NCEES is just lagging but is releasing SE results today.


----------



## NMStruc

Which state?


----------



## Lukus

Lukus said:


> o my state board is closed yesterday and today for renovations ( no joke) but they are answering emails.  The rep responded to my email and said she asked NCEES to release my results and to log-in and see.  But NCEES still says pending.  So this leaves two options:
> 
> 1.  She was thinking PE
> 
> 2.  NCEES is just lagging but is releasing SE results today.


Arkansas.  I hope she wasn't thinking of the PE and meant SE.  I certainly don't want to give false hopes.

Also, how do I take this quote out of my reply?


----------



## Lukus

If I do get my results I'll post them immediately.  It isn't looking very likely right now.


----------



## jcapozzola

Lukus said:


> If I do get my results I'll post them immediately.  It isn't looking very likely right now.


Did you take both exams?


----------



## Lukus

Nah I broke it up. Started with Lateral Bridge in April and hopefully wrapped up Vertical in OCT


----------



## jcapozzola

Nice. I wound up taking both building exams for the first time this October. Hopefully I won't have to sit through them again.


----------



## NMStruc

I did both building exams as well. Rough couple of days for sure. Hoping I passed at least one if I didn't get both. Those two days were exhausting but I'd probably do it the same way again.


----------



## Lukus

No results tonight. Maybe the board was wrong.  Looks like next week we will hear something.


----------



## IngCarlos

Date Taken has changed!


----------



## IngCarlos




----------



## BamaStrucPESE

I saw that too, reading the PE results board, scores were first released when that was changed. Maybe today?


----------



## IngCarlos

I really hope so.


----------



## dvtn

Results are out in NC. Failed Lateral. Two acceptable and two improvement required in the afternoon. 20/40 in the morning session.


----------



## NMStruc

Lateral morning was difficult. Still nothing on my end...


----------



## IngCarlos

Nothing yet in TX


----------



## steve1997

Still nothing in NY


----------



## dvtn

I really struggled with bridge questions in the morning. I think it's very likely that I only got 1 or maybe 2 of them right. Back to nerding for me.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

IngCarlos said:


> Nothing yet in TX


Agreed, hopefully soon.


----------



## RUStructural

PA results are out. Passed both!


----------



## jcapozzola

RUStructural said:


> PA results are out. Passed both!


Congrats that is a great achievement.  Waiting on both here in NY.


----------



## NMStruc

dvtn said:


> I really struggled with bridge questions in the morning. I think it's very likely that I only got 1 or maybe 2 of them right. Back to nerding for me.


Agreed. When I got done I felt I didn't do very well on them.


----------



## dussbucs

Passed Lateral Bridges in PA!  I don't want to admit how many attempts it took, but I am so glad it's finally over!!!


----------



## IngCarlos

dussbucs said:


> Passed Lateral Bridges in PA!  I don't want to admit how many attempts it took, but I am so glad it's finally over!!!


Congrats! Nothing yet in TX... Damn it!!!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

TEXAS IS IN!!! I PASSED LATERAL!!!


----------



## NMStruc

Congrats!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Congratulations dussbucs! You've certainly had a rough ride through this but I bet that makes it all the more worth it.

Congratulations to everyone else getting a passing score.


----------



## geoffsandberg

Nothing still in CT... Hitting refresh every 10 minutes lol...


----------



## dussbucs

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Congratulations dussbucs! You've certainly had a rough ride through this but I bet that makes it all the more worth it.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone else getting a passing score.


Thanks MightyEngineer.  It certainly was a rough ride.  I always did well on the PM bridge essays.  But the AM multiple choice kept tripping me up.


----------



## Lukus

Pending schmending...


----------



## jfiedler

SC, still nothing....


----------



## jcapozzola

jfiedler said:


> SC, still nothing....


Same for NY.


----------



## Lukus

Passed Vertical Bridge.  Done!


----------



## jcapozzola

Congrats!


----------



## Lukus

Congrats to everyone who passed on page 2.  If you didn't pass, keep trying -  the difficulty of these exams are why they mean so much in our profession.   Thanks to everyone on this board who helped me out.  Bassplayer and David Connor stood out for me.   Thanks guys.


----------



## dussbucs

Lukus said:


> Congrats to everyone who passed on page 2.  If you didn't pass, keep trying -  the difficulty of these exams are why they mean so much in our profession.   Thanks to everyone on this board who helped me out.  Bassplayer and David Connor stood out for me.   Thanks guys.


Congrats!  You did what I wish I had done years ago:  Take and pass the Lateral first, then worry about the Vertical.


----------



## Lukus

Yeah I took the lateral first because  I heard it was harder so if I knocked it out I figured It would take the pressure off for the vertical.  8 also do a lot of seismic so lateral seemed like an easier entry into the SE.    

I definitely thought Vertical morning was harder,   so who knows?   I'm just glad I was able to get it done.


----------



## Lukus

^ I really need to post these from my PC and not my phone.


----------



## PunchingShear

I passed both vertical and lateral!

Congrats to all who passed and thanks to everybody on this board. The info has been extremely valuable.


----------



## jcapozzola

Passed Vertical but will have to give Lateral another go.  April here I come.


----------



## Lukus

Both of you attempted both at once ?  Baller alert...


----------



## jcapozzola

Yes and for me it was just too much. I just moved and my new employer asked me to take it.  I only have six years of experience all on the east coast so I knew lateral would be a challenge. I saw a lot of things for the first time when it comes to detailing but now I know what I have to study and improve for April.


----------



## geoffsandberg

I also took both at the same time.. and being in CT there is almost no seismic design, especially not SDC D. Still no results here..


----------



## Lukus

Buildings or bridges?


----------



## jcapozzola

Buildings


----------



## PunchingShear

Yes, I have a 18 month old at home and another on the way this spring. So, I figured that I had one shot and I better take it. I felt good about the afternoons but I was pretty worried about the bridge problems on the morning exams. Until reading David Connor's book, I hadn't had any experience with bridges. It paid off though.


----------



## geoffsandberg

I did buildings.. Based on the passing rate it seems bridges exam is rough


----------



## jcapozzola

PunchingShear said:


> Yes, I have a 18 month old at home and another on the way this spring. So, I figured that I had one shot and I better take it. I felt good about the afternoons but I was pretty worried about the bridge problems on the morning exams. Until reading David Connor's book, I hadn't had any experience with bridges. It paid off though.


Congrats on passing.  Is this the book by David Connor that you are talking about?

https://www.amazon.com/Bridge-Problems-Structural-Engineering-Exam/dp/1519335717/ref=pd_sim_14_1?_encoding=UTF8&amp;pd_rd_i=1519335717&amp;pd_rd_r=Y2DKKREQJK6ACZ8NT48S&amp;pd_rd_w=NSM5c&amp;pd_rd_wg=ixvzE&amp;psc=1&amp;refRID=Y2DKKREQJK6ACZ8NT48S


----------



## PunchingShear

Yep, that's the book. It was very helpful and, since I took the buildings exam, it was the only studying I did for bridges. If you're thinking about purchasing it, you might want to make sure you're getting the latest version. I believe it was just updated for AASHTO 7th edition.


----------



## Lukus

David's book has been updated for the 7th edition.


----------



## jcapozzola

Thank you both.  I found his website and I can order the most recent one on there.


----------



## geomane

Lukus said:


> Passed Vertical Bridge.  Done!
> 
> View attachment 8988


Interesting. I noticed you took the geotech depth and not the structural depth for the PE exam? Just out of curiosity, why did you choose geotech?


----------



## Lukus

Jmcc06 said:


> Interesting. I noticed you took the geotech depth and not the structural depth for the PE exam? Just out of curiosity, why did you choose geotech?


Well I focused on Structures and Geotech in grad school, so I am competent in both.  And as a Bridge Engineer, I do a lot of foundation design.  Finally, I just wanted a license and Geotech seemed to be the easiest path.  The plan was to get a PE taking Geotech, _then _focus on the SE.


----------



## NMStruc

Anyone know when NCEES usually posts the statistics for the exams?


----------



## Lukus




----------



## Lukus

Wow 67% passed VF bridges first time


----------



## Lukus

Let us compare , here is April

View attachment 8998


----------



## Lukus

And here is October again


----------



## User1

so results are out? IDK IF I SHOULD ASK MY COWORKERS OR NOT LOL


----------



## User1

nvm i found it.


----------



## jcapozzola

Building pass rates were definitely down a bit. Especially lateral.


----------



## NMStruc

Thanks Lukus. I didn't think they would drop that much. I figured they would try to bring it back down but didn't think it would be quite that low. Probably going to kick myself for not taking it in the spring.


----------



## Lukus

I actually had an easier time with April's Lateral Bridge than October Vertical Bridge.  The vertical AM has a lot of structural analysis and the Vertical PM is so broad, it really covers a lot of ground.    Any other bridge takers that can weigh in?


----------



## Lukus

NMStruc said:


> Thanks Lukus. I didn't think they would drop that much. I figured they would try to bring it back down but didn't think it would be quite that low. Probably going to kick myself for not taking it in the spring.


Those Building LF pass rates were definitely down!  It must've been hard.


----------



## NMStruc

Lukus said:


> Those Building LF pass rates were definitely down!  It must've been hard.


Afternoon went fine for me but man the morning was rough, especially the bridge stuff. If I have to have another go at it, I'll definitely hit the bridge items much harder.


----------



## Lukus

Did you say you had David Connor's book?  If not then you should definitely get it.  I am a bridge guy and that's all that I used on the morning Lateral.


----------



## NMStruc

Lukus said:


> Did you say you had David Connor's book?  If not then you should definitely get it.  I am a bridge guy and that's all that I used on the morning Lateral.


I did not. I actually didn't find this site until after the exam.


----------



## dvtn

jcapozzola said:


> Passed Vertical but will have to give Lateral another go.  April here I come.


What were your morning and afternoon scores?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Lukus said:


> Those Building LF pass rates were definitely down!  It must've been hard.


A number of the PPI SE course takers have reported in to me (all passes so far). Many said that they were sure they failed but had happy surprises. Almost all said that they felt this years lateral exam was harder than the PPI and NCEES sample exams.


----------



## Parkite

Hello everyone,

Today I got my score back from NCEES. I failed the building vertical section, this is my second try so I know my chances went way down.

For the morning exam I got 53%, and I think I needed about 75% to pass. My weakest area was wood, analysis of structures: methods (what does this even mean?), and foundations/retaining structures.

For the afternoon section I scored:

Concrete - Acceptable
Wood - Improvement Required
Masonry - Unacceptable
Steel - Acceptable


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Parkite said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today I got my score back from NCEES. I failed the building vertical section, this is my second try so I know my chances went way down.
> 
> For the morning exam I got 53%, and I think I needed about 75% to pass. My weakest area was wood, analysis of structures: methods (what does this even mean?), and foundations/retaining structures.
> 
> For the afternoon section I scored:
> 
> Concrete - Acceptable
> Wood - Improvement Required
> Masonry - Unacceptable
> Steel - Acceptable


Based on failing scores people have reported in the past I’ve made the following conclusions (I made a bigger post earlier this year discussing this on EB).


You need approximately 28-30 on the morning.

If you have a good morning score then you likely need two "acceptable" and two "improvement required" scores for buildings.

If you have a less than 30 morning score then you likely need three "acceptable" and one "improvement required" for buildings.

As best I can tell, if you get an unacceptable on any of the afternoon problems then you will not pass. Perhaps if you have a near perfect morning score then you may pass but this would be hard to determine based on limited information.

Based on what I've heard from people thinking they got only 25 or so correct I think a 28 is a reasonable assumption needed to pass this exam. Regardless though I believe that unacceptable killed your chance this time around. Looks like you're almost there though; just a good study push and third try might be the one. Definitely want to get that wood score up.

According to NCEES; Analysis of Structures:



> Methods:
> 
> 1. Computer-generated structural analysis techniques (e.g., modeling, interpreting, and verifying results)
> 
> 2.  Simplified analysis methods (e.g., influence lines, portal frame method/cantilever method)


----------



## BamaStrucPESE

Lukus said:


> Those Building LF pass rates were definitely down!  It must've been hard.


This was the first,and thankfully last, time I took building LF and it was very difficult, much harder than the practice problems I studied and much much harder than the building VF I took in the spring.


----------



## jcapozzola

dvtn said:


> What were your morning and afternoon scores?


I got 22/40 on the AM and two acceptable and two improvement required in the afternoon.  This was my first time taking both tests and I think having just one left to concentrate on will help since I won't have to divide my study time between the two.  My biggest takeaway is I need to spend more time with the AASHTO manual and the Steel Seismic Design Manual.  I bought David Connor's book last night to help with the bridge portion on the AM.


----------



## geoffsandberg

No results in CT yet.. seriously what's taking them so long?!


----------



## jtcrus31

jcapozzola said:


> I got 22/40 on the AM and two acceptable and two improvement required in the afternoon.  This was my first time taking both tests and I think having just one left to concentrate on will help since I won't have to divide my study time between the two.  My biggest takeaway is I need to spend more time with the AASHTO manual and the Steel Seismic Design Manual.  I bought David Connor's book last night to help with the bridge portion on the AM.


I'm in the same exact boat.....just ordered Mr Connor's book too.  Looking forward to studying with it!


----------



## dvtn

jtcrus31 said:


> I'm in the same exact boat.....just ordered Mr Connor's book too.  Looking forward to studying with it!


What was your morning score? I'm trying to see what was the highest morning failing score. So far it is 22.


----------



## jtcrus31

dvtn said:


> What was your morning score? I'm trying to see what was the highest morning failing score. So far it is 22.


22.  But, I didn't do great on the afternoon.  I had one unacceptable.


----------



## Mithrandir918

So the SE Board for the Illinois Licensure will not meet until January 11th.  NCEES has sent Illinois the scores for the board to approve and allow NCEES to  post the scores.  In April the meeting was ~ 8 weeks after the exam and scores were posted the following day.  Looks like there may be a long wait .....


----------



## NMStruc

Mithrandir918 said:


> So the SE Board for the Illinois Licensure will not meet until January 11th.  NCEES has sent Illinois the scores for the board to approve and allow NCEES to  post the scores.  In April the meeting was ~ 8 weeks after the exam and scores were posted the following day.  Looks like there may be a long wait .....


Hopefully that's not true. It's been tough waiting a couple days longer than other states, can't imagine waiting that much longer.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Sounds about right for IL.


----------



## NMStruc

KS released. Passed Bldg vertical but failed bldg lateral. 20/40 A, NI, NI, U


----------



## geoffsandberg

Finally got CT results in... Passed both lateral and vertical.. first try too! Grueling exam, but it was worth it


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

NMStruc said:


> KS released. Passed Bldg vertical but failed bldg lateral. 20/40 A, NI, NI, U


Darn, looks like you have a bit to go for lateral but getting vertical out of the way and having seen lateral once already will likely give you a really good chance of passing lateral the next time around.



geoffsandberg said:


> Finally got CT results in... Passed both lateral and vertical.. first try too! Grueling exam, but it was worth it


Nicely done!


----------



## NMStruc

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Darn, looks like you have a bit to go for lateral but getting vertical out of the way and having seen lateral once already will likely give you a really good chance of passing lateral the next time around.
> 
> Nicely done!


Yep. I'm feeling fine about it. In hindsight I probably overstudied for vertical because I had nearly an hour to spare on the morning and afternoon. I'm just glad I can focus on the one this next time around. Personally I think it's a little easier to study for given there is less material. Will definitely hit bridge items much harder.


----------



## David Connor SE

Congratulations to everyone who passed!  

And if you didn't, do not get discouraged. This is the _*most difficult*_ of all of the engineering exams. Use what you have learned from the experience and knock it out of the park next time!

For those of you looking to buy my book, please make sure you buy the 2nd edition as it has been updated to AASHTO 7th edition. Also note there is a vertical book, lateral book, and combined book. You can purchase it from my website http://www.davidconnorse.com and also Amazon.


----------



## pkarna77

David, I got your bridge book based on AASHTO 6th edition two months back and it is one of the best, I am wondering if the difference between your new edition(based on AASHTO 7th edition) and the previous one is substantial? Do you recommend to get the newer one?


----------



## IngCarlos

pkarna77 said:


> David, I got your bridge book based on AASHTO 6th edition two months back and it is one of the best, I am wondering if the difference between your new edition(based on AASHTO 7th edition) and the previous one is substantial? Do you recommend to get the newer one?


David, I also got your book back in September. Are there any significant differences?


----------



## SLW

dvtn said:


> What was your morning score? I'm trying to see what was the highest morning failing score. So far it is 22.


I had a 29 on the morning, with 1 unacceptable and 1 needs improvement.


----------



## David Connor SE

If you bought my book _before_ the 2nd edition came out and you would like a pdf of the additions and revisions made to the 1st edition, please drop me a line at [email protected]


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

SLW said:


> I had a 29 on the morning, with 1 unacceptable and 1 needs improvement.


Crud, based on what I've heard I think that unacceptable was the only thing that caused you to fail.


----------



## Mithrandir918

SLW said:


> I had a 29 on the morning, with 1 unacceptable and 1 needs improvement.
> 
> Did you take the buildings or bridges?


----------



## Phatso86

David Connor said:


> Congratulations to everyone who passed!
> 
> And if you didn't, do not get discouraged. This is the _*most difficult*_ of all of the engineering exams. Use what you have learned from the experience and knock it out of the park next time!
> 
> For those of you looking to buy my book, please make sure you buy the 2nd edition as it has been updated to AASHTO 7th edition. Also note there is a vertical book, lateral book, and combined book. You can purchase it from my website http://www.davidconnorse.com and also Amazon.


mr Conner, just read up about you bro. lots of praises on your books. especially the part that you use the codes so heavily, one doesnt need the code at the test...

im definitely picking up a copy.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Phatso86 said:


> one doesnt need the code at the test...


Well, I wouldn't say that. You definitely should have a copy of the AASHTO code for the exam.


----------



## smahurin

I can't speak to what is in david connors bridge guide, but I would high highly recommend you bring all applicable references. I felt like the SE was an exercise in locating obscure code references, if you don't have the code to reference... it would be pretty tough to answer the questions.


----------



## SLW

Mithrandir918 said:


> SLW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 29 on the morning, with 1 unacceptable and 1 needs improvement.
> 
> Did you take the buildings or bridges?
Click to expand...

That was on the building vertical.  I passed the lateral.


----------



## Lukus

SLW said:


> That was on the building vertical.  I passed the lateral.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who found lateral easier.

I wish they'd give passing scores.   Or maybe I don't want to know my scores?


----------



## NMStruc

Lukus said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who found lateral easier.
> 
> I wish they'd give passing scores.   Or maybe I don't want to know my scores?


How did you study for lateral? I think I put 200 hours for Vertical and 100 hours on Lateral. I used the SERM, 6 min solutions, and the NCEES exam. Any other recommendations other than David's book? Thanks


----------



## David Connor SE

You will need to have the AASHTO code for the exam _and _for when you are studying bridge questions, whether you are using my book or not.

While I tried to cover as much as I could in the books, there are LOTS of things they could come up with to ask.

AASHTO has put out a version of AASHTO for SE exam takers that is about half the price of the "full" AASHTO code.  See this link.

https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?ID=1541


----------



## Lukus

NMStruc said:


> How did you study for lateral? I think I put 200 hours for Vertical and 100 hours on Lateral. I used the SERM, 6 min solutions, and the NCEES exam. Any other recommendations other than David's book? Thanks


I used School of PE on demand option, PPI practice exams and NCEES practice exams.  I design bridges in a high-seismic state so  I supplemented my notes with examples from work and I relied on these heavily in the Lateral Bridge PM.  David's book was pretty much all I used for Lateral AM bridge questions.  David listed every pertinent code section in the solutions so it made for a time-saving test resource.

For building guys, I always hear that working through SEAOC Seismic Design examples is a must, especially Volume 1.  There are more volumes available but make sure you get the version that corresponds to the version of IBC currently spec'd by NCEES. Definitely get at lease Volume 1 of SEAOC. 

I strongly recommend a review course.  You can probably pass without one, but I felt that the benefits of my review course went far beyond the test and just helped me solidify my knowledge.  You know you learn about ductility etc in college, but then years later you're detailing columns in SDC D/Seismic Zone 4 and you become foggy on all of the theory behind what you're doing.  Review courses really refresh and reinforce that collegiate knowledge and apply it in practical, code-base examples.  School of PE was just fine, really strong on theory.  I hear PPI is great as well.


----------



## SLW

NMStruc said:


> How did you study for lateral? I think I put 200 hours for Vertical and 100 hours on Lateral. I used the SERM, 6 min solutions, and the NCEES exam. Any other recommendations other than David's book? Thanks


I got really lucky in my office, and had two large seismic design category D projects in the past year.  I had a very vertically irregular concrete shear wall hotel, and horizontally and vertically irregular steel moment frame hospital.  I had spent a lot of time getting to know the code.  Other than that, I did the practice exams from NCEES and PPI.


----------



## NMStruc

Lukus said:


> I used School of PE on demand option, PPI practice exams and NCEES practice exams.  I design bridges in a high-seismic state so  I supplemented my notes with examples from work and I relied on these heavily in the Lateral Bridge PM.  David's book was pretty much all I used for Lateral AM bridge questions.  David listed every pertinent code section in the solutions so it made for a time-saving test resource.
> 
> For building guys, I always hear that working through SEAOC Seismic Design examples is a must, especially Volume 1.  There are more volumes available but make sure you get the version that corresponds to the version of IBC currently spec'd by NCEES. Definitely get at lease Volume 1 of SEAOC.
> 
> I strongly recommend a review course.  You can probably pass without one, but I felt that the benefits of my review course went far beyond the test and just helped me solidify my knowledge.  You know you learn about ductility etc in college, but then years later you're detailing columns in SDC D/Seismic Zone 4 and you become foggy on all of the theory behind what you're doing.  Review courses really refresh and reinforce that collegiate knowledge and apply it in practical, code-base examples.  School of PE was just fine, really strong on theory.  I hear PPI is great as well.


Thanks. I will definitely do volume 1 of the SEAOC this time. Anyone used Volumes 2-4? I did the ASCE review course so I can review some of those slides again. If I buckle down on the bridge problems and fine tune wood and masonry I should be fine. Thanks for the input. 



SLW said:


> I got really lucky in my office, and had two large seismic design category D projects in the past year.  I had a very vertically irregular concrete shear wall hotel, and horizontally and vertically irregular steel moment frame hospital.  I had spent a lot of time getting to know the code.  Other than that, I did the practice exams from NCEES and PPI.


That's perfect. I've had a couple SDC C but haven't run into SDC D yet. I plan on redoing those practice exams and reading everything again in ASCE 7 regarding seismic and wind.


----------



## Wilsminator

IL just released results.  Passed lateral, had passed vertical in April.  Glad to be done!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Congratulations!


----------



## User1

Wilsminator said:


> IL just released results.  Passed lateral, had passed vertical in April.  Glad to be done!


congrats! are you listed on lookup site yet?


----------



## smahurin

Lukus said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who found lateral easier.
> 
> I wish they'd give passing scores.   Or maybe I don't want to know my scores?


My thought behind why they don't publish passing scores is that they don't want to publicize the fact that the bridge you drive over to work every day might have been designed by someone who got a 72% on their exam.  That wouldn't promote a great sense of trust or assurance among the general public. 

Just think of it this way... if you went in for a heart transplant would you want your surgeon to tell you right before the anesthesia kicks in: "don't worry about a thing, I got a C on my exam!".  
Transparency is a good thing, but too much of a good thing can be quite damaging. Publicizing the scores may be beneficial to potential test takers, but the public perception if it were to hit the news could be quite ugly.


----------

